# Rhapsody App on Oppo 103D Doesn't Work Anymore



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Rhapsody on my Oppo 103D now returns an error message each time I attempt to play a track - something to the effect "MP3 file cannot be located". I know Rhapsody is now Napster, and they are still taking money out of my bank once a month so I know something is still happening there... I downloaded Napster to my laptop and my old Rhapsody account, including my music library, popped up with nary an issue, but the Oppo, issue!

Does Oppo plan on releasing a firmware update to include this change, or is there some other way to fix this issue?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I would contact customer service directly and inquire about the issue. They offer top notch service and will get you sorted out!


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

hello philm63, OPPO have a new sheriff coming (OPPO's UDP-203 4K/UHD Blu-ray disc player is arriving in December 2016) that said I had the same problem and other issues with the (103 with he ROKU stick) 

long story short, I didn't see any support coming from OPPO or Napster/Rhapsody anytime soon-plus OPPO don't even make that line anymore!! :frown: I sold that (103 with the Roku stick) and I bought me a (PS-4) because I need to have a Blu-Ray around, for the record I don't do games,............ but this PS-4 is one Monster with endless possibilities:smile::wink2: even the controller that I was thinking would be a problem for me to navigate, as it turns out I didn't have to ask the kids for help 

bottom line is you can wait for the UDP-203 hopefully that maybe solve the problem or you can do as i did:grin2:


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the responses - much appreciated. Seems Oppo is a small fish in the Rhapsody/Napster pond so it looks like my chances are slim to none for a firmware update that'd fix it BUT... I was able to connect my laptop to the Denon via an HDMI cable and I can run Napster that way. Not as convenient, sure; but it works and I can still enjoy my music test drives on my "good" system (sound good) rather than just listening on my laptop (sound not good).


----------

